

Coffee Shop Kanban: Is your dev team a Starbucks or a Costa? - ashleymoran
http://blog.patchspace.co.uk/coffee-shop-kanban

======
domness
Starbucks!

------
joeylomanto
I thought the analogy was appropriate. Like the author said, the purpose of
the article is to provide a metaphor for software development we can study in
real life. I don't think the intention was to create a directly accurate
comparison.

------
dsr_
There are tasks which anyone on the team can do.

There are tasks which will take some people half, or a quarter, or a tenth the
time that some other people would take.

And there are tasks which only a few people can do. (If you get to a point
where there are tasks only one person can do, you need to fix this
immediately.)

In a small team (relative to the size of the project), the most critical
requirement is triage: figuring out who could do this task, then how important
it is relative to other tasks. Assigning tasks to the wrong people can kill
everyone's productivity. Misjudging priority can kill the business.

The coffeeshop analogy is too strained. Think of it this way: does your group
use a bug tracking system or a ticket tracking system? One is for development,
the other for support.

